# SubXX vs CubeSmith



## TheCuber23 (Sep 9, 2012)

SubXX vs CubeSmith which is better overall?


----------



## Owen (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd say cubesmith, but their shipping is bad so I never order from them. Actually, I never order stickers at all


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd say cubesmith. Never even heard of SubXX.


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they all use the same Oracal vinyl (at least Cubesmith and Puzzleaddictions do), so it's all basically the same sticker quality. It all pretty much comes down to the "perks" of the store (shipping speed, range of products, etc.)

Personally, I've only ordered from Cubesmith and Puzzleaddictions, and I was satisfied both times. And from what I've heard, SubXX is a pretty great store, too. Pick the store that best suits your needs.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Sep 9, 2012)

SubXX. They have Bright red that i like, that cubesmith doesnt have. SubXX company, thecubespecialists' shipping is much more quicker than Cubesmith considering it is all the way in Germany.


----------



## applemobile (Sep 9, 2012)

Never heard of subXX, cubsmiths postage isnt the best, but generally I/you should/will be ordering enough stickers to last you a year or so, so you can just reorder a few months in advance.


----------



## brunovervoort (Sep 9, 2012)

What is SubXX?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sub XX have really cool stickers and I think the 3x3 sets are designed to fit dayan cubes but cubesmith may have better quality (Just ordered a whole bunch of cubesmith stickers)


----------



## Endgame (Sep 9, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> What is SubXX?



good


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 9, 2012)

SubXX for me too. I ordered them 6 months ago and they're still great, not a single one is chipped


----------



## cubernya (Sep 9, 2012)

Link to SubXX? Never heard of it


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 9, 2012)

Actual helpful answer  http://www.thecubespecialists.com


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 9, 2012)

Modstickers.


----------



## jlow (Sep 9, 2012)

I wouldn't mind SubXX, but I can't read their website, so I probably won't buy them. I would love to see their Fluorescent Red though!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 9, 2012)

Left side.. language. Should help


----------



## Hunter (Sep 9, 2012)

Cube Smith for the tiles and USA base.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Sep 10, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> What is SubXX?



http://www.thecubespecialists.com/

Check them out!


----------



## zebra (Sep 23, 2012)

I love subxx stickers! especially for my dayan cubes because they fit them perfectly, and their logo stickers are really nice


----------



## Matthew3075 (Sep 30, 2012)

cubesmith shipping takes over a week to process but their shipping for me is within a day


----------



## RubiXer (Sep 30, 2012)

Puzzleaddictions <3


----------



## uniacto (Sep 30, 2012)

RubiXer said:


> Puzzleaddictions <3



this ^


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 30, 2012)

cubesmith is the original custom sticker shop


----------



## tengurocks (Oct 18, 2012)

have any of u guys tried midstikers?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 18, 2012)

Random thing on stickers is that if you want custom stickers, order from dr. sticker I got mine today and they are awesome!


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 18, 2012)

SubXX because of their fluorescent red and application tape because I suck at putting stickers on.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 18, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> Random thing on stickers is that if you want custom stickers, order from dr. sticker I got mine today and they are awesome!



Custom how-so?


----------

